# Rear Box mounted on Towbar



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Last November I bought (so I thought) a rear box from AUTOBOX CARRIERS UK LTD whilst at the London show with delivery planned for the end of December. Well to cut a long story short it never arrived and they refuse to contact me. I am now trying to claim the money back from the credit card company.

So the moral is don't but anything from AUTOBOX CARRIER UK LTD - you have been warned.

However the main reason for posting this is to ask for help in locating an article I saw a month or so ago in one of the caravan/motorhome books (I have read quite a large range so I cannot give any idea of which one).

In this article two rear boxes were reviewed but I cannot remember the makers of either.

So if you have any information relating to this article or any advice on the make of box to fit it will be gratefully received.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Was it this one?

>>HERE<<

Steve


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi AUTOBOX CARRIER UK LTD - there website been suspended
:?: any body know if they are still trading

ray


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Watch this space....
I have the bak-rak rack (very good and cheap compared to competitors).
I am having a custom box designed at the moment - which will be super cool, large, and well designed!
I have 2 companies and a good mate doing work on it.

Can't say any more till design/quote is finalised....


----------



## Vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

*Rear Storage Box*

We were very interested in getting an Auto Box Carrier but was put off when I contacted the company in January and asked if I could visit them in Ipswich to try one on the back of my T5 camper. They did not have any I could look at and suggested that I visited the Peterborough Show next month, not much help! 

So we started looking elsewhere.

We are currently hiring a *Thule Backup box *on a Eurobase from a hire shop in Ipswich to try during our Easter break.

The Thule Back up box appears very robust and has lots of space, it will also fit under our Fiamma bike rack and the tilting function of the rack means that once it is tilted back it is easy to get into the box with all the bikes above. The only problem we may have is the inability to open the boot whilst it is on the towball, not that we open the boot when the bikes are attached.

Out of interest the Auto Box supplier is based in South Africa under the name Weca, you could try them to see what has happened to Auto Box Carrier uk.

Hope some of this may be of help

Regards

Vicky


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I was very surprised to read about Autobox apparently no longer being available in the UK. I purchased one last August and after an initial problem with the lights, I have been very satisfied with it. Casper came and replaced the original one with the faulty lights with another, the night before we were due to leave to go to France.

I suggested that he should take the product to the C and C Show at Excel last Autumn which I know he did as I saw him there. He appeared to be getting much interested and quite a few orders he told me.

I believe he was looking at a manufacturer in Italy to get a similar product made there. Perhaps that is why he is no longer a distributor for Autobox?

The web site for the company in South Africa making the Autobox as well as other products is; www.weca.co.za. I have just e mailed them to ask the situation as my box and those of others no doubt was under guarantee.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Contact Robmd, he has a nice rear box fitted, I don't know which company made it though?

Dave


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I order an Autobox Carrier rear box at the Excel exhibition and it has never been delivered.

last Friday i contacted my Credit card Company, Goldfish, to ask for a refund. I was absolutely amazed to see on the Goldfish website that Goldfish had refunded the money less than one week after my request.

We hear lots of bad things about companies in general and banks in particular but Goldfish have exceeded by far my expectations.

***** for Goldfish.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

http://www.drop-on.com/showproducts.asp?id=14

Try this company

motorhomer


----------



## Vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

*Autobox Carrier*

The web site for Autobox Carrier seems to be up and running again!! :roll:


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

You will probably find that its he same people running a "different" company. This way they are not liable for the earlier companies debts.

my advice is keep well clear of them.


----------

